# Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla (Maduro) Cigar Review - smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great looking cigar, I just love the extra ring size, you get a great smooth draw from it, you get great full flavors that I really enjoyed....

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla (Maduro) Cigar Review - smooth


----------

